# MOST Favourite Anime Song



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Im sure you people have watched anime!

Just Post your favorite song,which anime they used the song with a youtube video!

Here is my favourite
Velonica by Aqua Timez from Bleach, 9th opening.



So whats your fav?


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 3, 2008)

Gundam 00, both intros from Season 1 were great.

My least favorite would probably be Death Note season 2.  What were they thinking?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 3, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Gundam 00, both intros from Season 1 were great.
> *
> My least favorite would probably be Death Note season 2.  What were they thinking?*


Lol, it wasn't that bad. A few of my friends are into that thing, and they enjoy the song.....


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 3, 2008)

I like the original Naruto's openings. Umm i like opening 2 and 8.


----------



## granville (Nov 3, 2008)

I expect to be hated for this, but the Dragonball intro always made me smile:



And I actually prefer the original Dragonball to the Z series (and I DETEST GT). I'll admit I'm not really into anime at all. In fact, these DB series' are really the only ones I've watched more than a couple of episodes for. I am a huge fan of the original DB series though.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 3, 2008)

One Piece Opening 8


----------



## moozxy (Nov 3, 2008)

BURE BURE BURE BURE


----------



## Twiggy12 (Nov 3, 2008)

bobobo opening 1 and naruto epening 2


----------



## Galacta (Nov 3, 2008)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> bobobo opening 1 and naruto epening 2


Yeh that was a really good song. Naruto OP2 and Bleach OP9!


----------



## pasc (Nov 3, 2008)

Time hollow hands down:



altough ryusei no rockmans weren't bad either...


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 3, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> Time hollow hands down:
> 
> 
> 
> altough ryusei no rockmans weren't bad either...


Time hollow is an anime?

on topic higurash no naku koro ni kai opening (and the parodies).


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Nov 3, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> And I actually prefer the original Dragonball to the Z series (and I DETEST GT). I'll admit I'm not really into anime at all. In fact, these DB series' are really the only ones I've watched more than a couple of episodes for. I am a huge fan of the original DB series though.


This is the same thing with most people although IMO Dr. Slump was his best work with DB following closely behind.


----------



## DAZA (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmmm i would say Cyber City Oedo 808 Intro and AD Police Intro music, awsome

Oh if you want a weird music trip the Akira soundtrack is worth a listen!


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

Naruto Shippuuden Ending

The full version (i like this better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Jax (Nov 3, 2008)

Tank! (Cowboy Bebop)



H.T. (Trigun)


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey isnt the guy in the Trigun anime AceGunman's Sig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The one with the red shirt...


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 3, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> One Piece Opening 8
> 
> Definately one of my favorites, but my absolute favorite would have to be Fly Away by Asami Izawa (Eureka Seven)
> 
> ...


Yes, that would be Vash the Stampede.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 3, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> BURE BURE BURE BURE
> 
> Really Great.
> 
> ...



Yeah, its no secret that AceGunman likes Vash. He's the main character in Trigun.

A few more of my own.

Soul Eater OP 1 - I don't like the anime but I won't lie about how the OP is awesome as fuck.

Samurai Champloo OP - I don't know why I like this song but I just do.

Gundam 00 - All the OP's. Gundam 00 seems to have a way of picking all the great songs. The new one by Uverworld is my favorite so far.

Lucky Star OP - I AM SO ASHAMED BUT I LIKE THIS OP BUT I STILL DO NONETHELESS. Perhaps I have a fetish for loli :-p.

Macross frontier ED 4 - Northern Cross is one of my favorite songs. The anime itself was a bit meh though.

Code Geass - All the OP's except the second one of the first season. That one made my ears bleed X_X.

Death Note ED 1 - Alumina is so much better than the OP. They're by the same band but its just so much better.

Cowboy Bebop ED - The Real Soul Blues is so depressing but still such a great and emotional song.

Bleach OP 2 - Again by Uverworld. I can't help myself when it comes to songs by him.

Naruto OP 5 - Seishun Kyousoukyoku introduced me to the awesomeness that was J-rock.

FMA OP 4 - AKFG's Rewrite. Need I say more?

Dragonball GT OP - Dan Dan Kokoro reminds me of all the anime and cartoons I used to watch as a kid for some reason.

One Piece OP 4 - One of the only J-pop songs I can actually stand.


----------



## Lametta (Nov 3, 2008)

I like the song "Omoide ga ippai" of Ranma 1/2 anime


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 3, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> ....FMA OP 4 - AKFG's Rewrite. Need I say more?...



Cant argue with that, fma is one of the best anime (if not the best)  I'ved watched. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Add a little ff6 and you'll get this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_wRDJ_WpsU...!!!!


----------



## OSW (Nov 3, 2008)

maybe the first GTO (great teacher onizuka) opening song - L'arc en Ciel - Driver's High


----------



## layzieyez (Nov 3, 2008)

Akira Soundtrack - Tetsuo theme


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 3, 2008)

Currently addictively listening to:
Makafushigi - Philippine dub

Chala Head Chala - Philippine dub

Makafushigi - Original Version
Chala Head Chala - Original Version
We gotta power    - Original Version
Chala Head Chala - Kageyama Engrish Version
We gotta power    - Kageyama Engrish Version
Dan Dan Kokoro   - Original Version
Dan Dan Kokoro   - Zard Version
and alot more nostalgic db/z/gt theme


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 3, 2008)

howling (opening) from darker than black. 


asterisk from bleach was good too.


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 3, 2008)

合唱組曲『ニコニコ動画』 featuring 初音ミク Special-Edition Version. :|


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 3, 2008)

OSW said:
			
		

> maybe the first GTO (great teacher onizuka) opening song - L'arc en Ciel - Driver's High



Well not exactly anime, but it was based on the manga.
Poision - Takashi Sorimachi
GTO Live


Damn makes me wanna watch this once more.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 3, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> ???????????? featuring ???? Special-Edition Version. :|


Wow, so very very Japanese! >.>

2 pages and no "Colorless Wind"? Oh wait...I think I know why, never mind.



I'm now starting to love Pre-Parade! I don't know why either, hypnotic effect maybe?


----------



## cepheus (Nov 3, 2008)

original opening song to bleach.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 3, 2008)

"Inner Universe" - Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex (I believe this is the season 2 intro)

A close second would be the first season intro song from the same series, "Rise"

Then third, the outro from InuYasha - "Come"

These are always in my MP3 playlist.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm low man on the Anime totem-pole due to most of my Anime (series) knowledge coming from Cartoon Network, but the two that stick in my head are
Ready Steady Go (FMA)
and Tank! (Cowboy Bebop)

However DBZ IS a great one in my mind as well.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 3, 2008)

Ichirin no hana by High and mighty color. they're one of my favourite band. I believe this was an op for bleach?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 3, 2008)

The Eva opening is my all time favorite, even though I also like the openings for Fushigi Yuugi, Hikaru no Go, Kimagure Orange Road, Death Note (1st only), and "Fly High" from Prince of Tennis a lot.


----------



## 3020 (Nov 3, 2008)

Dive to world by Cherry Blossom


----------



## da_head (Nov 3, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Gundam 00, both intros from Season 1 were great.
> 
> My least favorite would probably be Death Note season 2.  What were they thinking?


agreed 100%


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 3, 2008)

Tank! Gets nominated, yet Guns & Roses didn't?!

It's the OP off of Baccano!


----------



## TwinBlades (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are my FAVS but theres more that I cant mention XP

Bleach Opening 5


Bleach Opening 9


Medabots


Shaman King


Gundam Seed


Gundam W: Endless Duel - Trowa Barton & Heavyarms


Gundam OO Season 1 OP 2


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Ichirin no hana by High and mighty color. they're one of my favourite band. I believe this was an op for bleach?


It was the 3rd OP of Bleach.
Anyways I ALSO LOVED Naruto Shippuuden Op 1. The song is called Hero's Come Back by nobodyknows+


Full Version!




Yay!


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 4, 2008)

enough with this bleach and naruto.


----------



## KeithSteveHoward (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm, I don't have any videos but I do love every bleach opening 1-7 besides ichirin no hana for some reason, and I guess I like Narurtos, Go and Viva Rock. Also Elfen Lieds Lilum..=D


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

It aint naruto or bleach!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 4, 2008)

Song; Makka Na Chikai (Translated: Crimson Oath)
Sung by: Yoshiki Fukuyama
Anime: Buso Renkin


Oooooh! Ooooh! DAN DAN DAN DAN DA DA~!


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 4, 2008)

dirty pair flash op 1


op 2


op 3



school rumble op 1


ed 1



Megas XLR op 1



Outlaw Star op 1



Haruhi op 1


ed 1



Lucky Star op 1



please twins op 1



evangelion op 1



shin-chan (eng-USA) - ed 1



FLCL - ed 1



love hina - op 1






			
				Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Lucky Star OP - I AM SO ASHAMED BUT I LIKE THIS OP BUT I STILL DO NONETHELESS. Perhaps I have a fetish for loli :-p.
> 
> 
> Code Geass - All the OP's except the second one of the first season. That one made my ears bleed X_X.
> ...


indeed, also the School in session opening was awesome (I could never find the english schools in session OP on youtube or video's for that matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## knilsilooc (Nov 4, 2008)

God Knows, from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. Well, pretty much anything from that anime, but God Knows is my favorite.


For the sake of noting songs which more people haven't heard, here are two from Kodomo no Jikan.

Rettsu! Ohime-sama Dakko


Hanamaru Sensation


And finally, Forever... from Elemental Gelade.



Edit: Oh, and how could I forget, anything from Lucky Star.


----------



## superdude (Nov 4, 2008)

Gundam Seed


this one is the best


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 4, 2008)

BoBoBo-Bo Bo-BoBo Opening 2 Baka Survivor


----------



## Chaaru (Nov 4, 2008)

Moonlight Densetsu by Nako Takeuchi! 

(Sailor Moon)


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

MiniMoose64 said:
			
		

> Moonlight Densetsu by Nako Takeuchi!
> 
> (Sailor Moon)



Fixed!


Just dont put the whole address. just put the part after the = sign.


----------



## Chaaru (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, okay, thank you! I didn't know that... I just assumed I had to enter the whole address. XD


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> For future reference, you only need the last part of the URL after the "=" sign.
> 
> So this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*g-JLyxifS4E*
> 
> ...


Read It MiniMoose!


----------



## Chaaru (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, thanks. I understand. |:


----------



## darkangel5000 (Nov 4, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop - Tank!


Detective Conan - Nanatsu No Umi Wo Wataru Kaze No Youni


And, well, the EVA Opening (Zankoku na tenshi no te~ze)


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone likes this? Its awesome...


----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 4, 2008)

I LOVE this show and I LOVE this song!



Heavy metal and anime were just meant to be together.

Full version of the song:


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Nov 4, 2008)

poke-arc-en-ciel_785 said:
			
		

> Yeh that was a really good song. Naruto OP2 and Bleach OP9!


Yeh, dam straight.
Also, Second Opening for Death Note, i dunnno y but always liked, perhaps it was the whole ningen fucker thing.


----------



## tokoshix (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah I enjoyed the second OP for DeathNote as well, but its not my favorite. My favorite use to be FMA first ED - Kesenai Tsumi, but as of now its up in air. A potential favorite would be the opening for Clannad After Story. Others would be the openings to Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei and True Tears and another one would be the 2nd ending for School Days.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 4, 2008)

RhiGhost said:
			
		

> I LOVE this show and I LOVE this song!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'D!

Please read the thing i sent to MiniMoose.


----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 4, 2008)

Fix'd fix'd  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol thanks


----------



## Cermage (Nov 4, 2008)

sure is /a/ around here. alot entry level stuff as well. 

For Inserts probably Last Regrets, dunno by who but it was in Kannon 2k6. 
For OP's hard to say, probably Hemisphere from Rahxephon 
For ED's Shinkurou from Black blood Brothers 

im surprised there is no JIBUUUUN WOOOOOOOOO in here.


----------



## OSW (Nov 5, 2008)

SoulAnger said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F*** i want to watch GTO live action, but it will take me ages to download, and so much of my download limit X_X

ive been watning it for ages, i guess i better track down one of my high school friends (who has it).


----------



## da_head (Nov 12, 2008)

lol sailor moon. haven't watched that in yrs!! a lot of good ones have been posted, here's another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






full song



and an interesting dub (though she kinda messes up near the end. still, good effort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 12, 2008)

Oujisama to Amai Hoshi

Aria's theme song from Sister Princess

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wKK8deYoR8

Really soft, cute, and relaxing but be warned as this song is so soft it may put you to sleep or make you sleepy.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 13, 2008)

I used to be an anime freak. I no longer like anime though. I can never get back to anymore, I just lost all interest. The song I used to love though, was Every Heart by BoA in Inuyasha. It was an ending theme.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 14, 2008)

mishra said:
			
		

> sure is /a/ around here. alot entry level stuff as well.
> 
> For Inserts probably Last Regrets, dunno by who but it was in Kannon 2k6.
> For OP's hard to say, probably Hemisphere from Rahxephon
> ...


Jibun wo sekai sae mo kaete shimaesou na shunkan wa itsumo soba ni

Isn't last regrets an OP...?

Anyway:
Rozen Maiden: all 6 OP/EDs
Kanon 2006 ED
Code Geass: OP 1, ED 1, ED 2
Code Geass R2: OP 1, OP 2, ED 2
Lucky Star OP
Death Note OP 1


----------



## xjenova (Nov 14, 2008)

*BLEACH*:
HIGH and MIGHTY COLOR - Ichirin no Hana
YUI - Rolling Star
Younha - Houkiboshi
Aquatimez - Velonica
ORANGE RANGE - Asterisk
Stereo Pony - Hitohira no Hanabira
UVERworld - D-technolife

*Full Metal Panic and Full metal panic Fumoffu*:
All opening and endings. By shimokawa mikuni

*Tekkaman BLADE*:
Yumiko Kosaka - REASON

*Mazinkaiser*:
Jam Project - Fires of War


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (May 14, 2009)

I don't care how many people put this up but...



...and the Gurren Lagann songs-all the ones from parallel works-opening-ending.
Soul Eater Opening.


----------



## X D D X (May 14, 2009)

There are so many good ones, but right now i'm obbsessed with the FMA Brotherhood ED.


----------



## Domination (May 14, 2009)

My favorite!
Fullmetal Alchemist OP 2- READY STEADY GO by L'Arc~en~Ciel


Other favories:


Spoiler



Gundam 00 OP 1 - DAYBREAK'S BELL by L'Arc~en~Ciel


Seirei no Moribito OP 1- SHINE by L'Arc~en~Ciel


Fullmetal Alchemist Movie OP- Link by L'Arc~en~Ciel


Fullmetal Alchemist Movie ED- LOST HEAVEN by L'Arc~en~Ciel


Tsubasa Chronicles OP 1 - Blaze by Kotani Kinya


D.Gray-Man OP 1 - Innocent Sorrow by Abingdon Boys School


Gundam Seed Stargazer - Hoshi no Tobira ~Stargazers~ by Satori Negishi


Detroit Metal City - SATSUGAI by Detroit Metal City



L'Arc~en~Ciel FTW!!!!!


----------



## Shakraka (May 14, 2009)

Overman King Gainer OP - King Gainer Over! 



Turn A Gundam OP - TURN A TURN


----------



## xcalibur (May 14, 2009)

Generic JRAAAAWK OP but its been a while since theres been one I really liked as much as I do this one.
Its the OP to Real Drive.


A nice calming OP which gives a nice positive intro to a somewhat twisted anime


A better representation of the anime. Granted anything by Kenjo Ootsuki is fucking awesome ( Think BURE BURE BURE and ROUMBA ROUMBA ROUMBA ROUMBA). The whole rock opera feel of the ED is fucking amazing and gets my top spot, previously occupied by Alumina.


I could only find an AMV with this song in but I just felt like I really should include it. 


SUPA SHOOTA
Gantz anime is okay but doesn't quite hold my attention. Although this jrap OP is the only one I've ever heard.


----------



## Andman315 (May 14, 2009)

from Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann opening


----------



## sKeEt (May 15, 2009)

idk how to put up youtube videos but

Maximum Hormone- What's Up People

Death Note season 2 opening I believe

I got all of their albums just because of that song and they're really good


----------



## Blythe31 (May 15, 2009)

any of the songs Nujabes did for Samurai Champloo.
Amazing soundtrack.
one of my favorites.


----------

